# Pattaya March Anybody



## Collegekid2k (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey all heading to Pattay in March...Seeing if anybody wants to meet up and hang out down there. This will be my third time going there, my normal drinking buddy can't make it so looking for a new bud to walk around with check out the sites and drink.


Hit me up!



:focus:


----------

